# Extreme Tactical?



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, don't take pics of me when I lock myself out of the house :smt076


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The key under the mat would be easier. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> The key under the mat would be easier. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Yes, but this is more fun! :smt071 :smt071


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

Can we say HEAD RUSH?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Brave or Crazy.....?*



Charlie said:


>


DAAYUUMM.....that MAN has BIG BRASS [email protected]$, man if something went wrong... he's got no where to hide / no cover AT ALL. I hope someone bought that MAN a beer afterwards.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, don't take pics of me when I lock myself out of the house :smt076


Bruce Willis eat your heart out:smt071 :smt071


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Sure looks like a USP to me that he has in his hands


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What? You guys don't do that everyday to get into your job? :smt082


----------

